# Zurück aus Ägypten



## wodibo (25. Juni 2002)

Hi Leute,

Melde mich wieder zurück :g.
War eine Superwoche, nur mit dem Angeln hats leider wirklich nicht geklappt.
Schnorcheln und Tauchen haben aber eine wahnsinnig schöne Unterwasserwelt gezeigt. Hoffentlich sind die Fotos was geworden. Bericht folgt wenn die Bilder fertig sind.
Habe gute und große Boote (Yachten) zum Angeln gefunden.
2x Nachtangeln und Tagsüber Schnorcheln und/ oder Tauchen für ca. 300,- € mit Essen.
Ich hab nicht schlecht Lust im Oktober/ November nochmals für ne Woche runterzufliegen - wer noch???

@Suppeningo

krumme Finger ;+ Ich hab Dich doch immer an den Ohren hinter mir her ziehen müssen :q  :q  :q


----------



## HuchenAlex (25. Juni 2002)

Willkommem zurück, Wodi.. :m

aber sag mal, langsam beschleicht mich der Eindruck, Du hast irgendwie zuviel Knete.. und reichlich viel Urlaub auch..  

Norwegen, Ägypten, dann noch einmal Norwegen, vielleicht noch mal Ägypten.. 

Alex auch will.. hmm.. ich glaub, ich sollte mal ernsthaft über meine Berufswahl nachdenken...   

najo, wenns so is, wissen wir ja schon, wer beim bayrischen Boardtreffen das Bier spendiert, gelle..  :m  :q  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Juni 2002)

Hallo Wodi!
Willkommen wieder zu Hause und an Boad. Nach Ägypten würde ich auch gerne mal aber dazui fehlt mir Urlaub und Kohle.


----------



## udorudi (25. Juni 2002)

Horidoo Wodiboooo,
willkommen daheim :q 
ja, die Zeit geht viel zu schnell wa???

Gruss

Udo


----------



## wodibo (25. Juni 2002)

Hääääääääääääääää ;+  ;+  ;+ 

2x eine Woche ist zuviel Urlaub??? ;+ 
Last Minute, Flug, Hotel, All Inklusice 479,- € zuviel Kohle  ;+ 
Einfach nur clever, find ich :g 
Außerdem hab ich nen 20-Sunden-Tag und danach fragt mich auch keiner


----------



## HuchenAlex (25. Juni 2002)

480 Euros für eine Woche all inklusive?

also die Brüder würden mit mir kein Geschäft machen #g  :q  :q  :q 

aber das werd ich bald in Tunesien mal testen..  :q


----------



## masch1 (25. Juni 2002)

Hi wodipo
Willkommen zurück :z  :z 



> hab ich nen 20-Sunden-Tag



Wenn du die Pausen durcharbeitest kommst du vieleicht auf 25 Stunden Pro Tag


----------



## Kalle (25. Juni 2002)

Mein Urlaub reicht auch nur 1 mal zum Süden und natülich 1 mal nach Norge!!

Aber billigen Urlaub geschossen Wodibo #6

Angeln kannste in Norge genug!!!Hauptsache es hatte SPASS gemacht, und du hast dich Erholt :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. Juni 2002)

Servus alter Ägypter.
Toll das es Euch gefallen hat.Ich hoffe ihr habt Euch so richtig erholt.
Nun wenn es denn so ist,dann darf Dein Tag auch wieder 20 Stunden sein.   :q  :q


----------



## Superingo (25. Juni 2002)

Hi Keule. Eigenartig, das ich übers Board erfahren muß, daß Du gut angekommen bist  :e Du Flachzange  :q 
Ich beneide Dich nicht,denn in einer Woche sitze ich bereits im Flieger Richtung Bangkok und genieße 4 Wochen  meine Flitterwochen  :l 
Hoffentlich klappts mit den Bildern noch bis zu meiner Abreise, damit ich noch mal richtig ablachen kann :q  :q


----------



## havkat (25. Juni 2002)

Moin wodibo!
Hab gehört, der Sphinx fehlt die Nase! Nich immer alles anfassen! :q


----------



## Tiffy (25. Juni 2002)

moin wodibo,

welcome back :m 
Nimm bloß den Angelkram mit wenn du da wieder hindüst. Ansonsten ist evt. Handleine angesagt.



> Originaltext von havkat
> Hab gehört, der Sphinx fehlt die Nase! Nich immer alles anfassen




war das nicht Obelix ??  :q


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Juni 2002)

Moin wodi, schön das Du wieder da bist:m. Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder!
...sach ma, warst Du das wirklich mit der Sphinx seiner Nase?:q tztztz#d


----------

